
Which hacks do you ship today? - charlieirish
https://www.upbeat.it/2017/04/27/which-hacks-do-you-ship-today/
======
andreasgonewild
Not all hacks are low quality/throw away code, some even survive their
products. I recently implemented email processing as separate Python processes
that are remote-controlled via stdin/out; definitely a hack, but at the same
time it works pretty well and allows me to keep moving while Golang's email
libraries sort themselves out. Striving for perferction is fine; pretending to
be perfect, not so much.

[https://github.com/andreas-gone-
wild/blog/blob/master/portab...](https://github.com/andreas-gone-
wild/blog/blob/master/portable_ssl_imap_smtp.md)

